# Moving to Sydney and looking for a job



## np0731 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all. I am a newbie to this forum and hello everyone.

I have been recently granted Partner Visa planning to move to Sydney with family.

Of course ideally it would be great if I can secure a job before I land but I understand it is rather difficult because I am lack of local experience (I am a prefessional quantity surveyor in construction) and physically not in Australia.

My plan is to move alone first, give it a six-month period to look for a job before I move my whole family across.

Any suggestion and grateful if anyone here can share with me some of your valuable experience


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would start preparing for the job search right away, including searching for potential employers, preparing your resume, contacting any network that you have.

I would also start applying & indicate that you are relocating to Sydney within the next few weeks.


----------



## np0731 (Apr 9, 2015)

syd10

Thanks for your advices and currently I am workin on it via SEEK and Linkedin plus some old friends. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just be prepared it is very rare to get a job before you arrive in Australia because of the job market at the moment.

Make sure that your resume is Austalianised and that you have a good cover letter.

Either get someone to professionally look at your resume or give it to a few Australian friends to look at for different opinions.


----------



## np0731 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mish

Thanks for your advise but I always wonder what does Australian style resume mean?

May be this is my problem and that why I need an Australian style resume. Grateful if you share some of the differences.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a link for examples for you: http://career-advice.careerone.com.au/resume-cover-letter/careers.aspx


----------



## np0731 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mish

Thans a lot.


----------



## Waziem (May 4, 2015)

Mish 
Thanks for link, good luck to all


----------

